# How to Field Strip/Reassemble an AK-47 (HD Video)



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

I had a hard time trying to find a HD video on field stripping the AK-47 that was clear, easy to understand, well lit and well explained. So...here is my contribution, FWIW:

How to Field Strip an AK-47 (in HD) - Clear, Simple and Easy to Follow Video - YouTube


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

good video -keep it up


----------



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

Thank you, sir.


----------

